# Renewing the separation anxiety talk...



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

We have successfully crate trained our 10 month old V. He used to be slobbery, whiney, all the hallmarks of sep. anxiety when we left. Now? He's a calm buddy and is happy when we come home to let him out. 

However, we have started trying to train him to be okay with us leaving with him loose in the house, and it is not going well. He rarely barks, but when we leave and stand a few yards from the door, he is barking bloody murder. We tried the treat, then close the door for a few secs, treat again, etc...method, but that has not worked. 

I'd like to be able to let him roam eventually, but not if being out of the kennel makes him anxious. Thoughts on how we could train our little guy? He's very eager to please....like most V's.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

do you leave the crate door open for him to go in and out as he pleases? I never crate trained Ruby but I can see the sense in dogs feeling secure in their "den"


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is he ok loose in a room by himself if you go into a different room in the house?


----------



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

He's okay if I go to to the bathroom and close the door, or if I get in the shower, etc. He typically follows us around like a velcro dog, but I can go out on the patio for a minute and he'll watch me, but not throw a fit like he does if I walk out the front door without having him in his kennel.

He gets 3 walks a day, plus at least an hour off leash every day to romp with the other dogs hard and fast, so maybe I should just stop worrying and kennel him like we have been doing...He'll start running with us this summer...

Ah, the life of a V owner... : )


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If kenneling him like you have been doing is an option for you, then it may be the best option for everyone, including your pup.

If you want to keep working on leaving him loose, I would build on your bathroom and patio successes. Try increasing the time you can stay in the bathroom or try closing doors behind you in some of the other rooms of the house. Start with no longer than is usual for the bathroom door to be closed. Also try standing out on the patio for longer periods of time. Even better - when you are on the patio, try walking out of his eyesight and then right back where he can see you. If he has decided that the front door is evil, try focusing this bit of training from the patio.

Good luck!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a copy of an article in last months Russet Rumours, which is our monthly Hungarian Vizsla Club magazine, about separation anxiety. Perhaps it might be useful reading? 



SEPARATION ANXIETY 
By Dr Katherine Macmillan BVSc (Hons) MACVSc (Veterinary Behaviour) CMAVA 
Veterinary Behaviourist [email protected]
What is separation anxiety? 
Anxiety is an emotional state that occurs when an animal anticipates a threat or a danger. In 
some situations this heightened state of alertness has survival advantages – when walking 
through a jungle full of tigers it pays to be alert to a rustling in the bushes! Unfortunately many 
dogs are anxious even when no genuine threat exists and their resultant behaviour can have severe consequences for both themselves and their owners. 
Dogs that suffer from separation anxiety can be completely normal when in the company of 
people but when they are left alone become stressed and may even panic. These dogs often 
have an abnormal over-attachment to people which can be seen as over-the-top attentionseeking behaviour. Their sense of being safe and secure becomes entirely dependent on being 
close to people and some of these dogs will attempt to be really close to their owners, even to 
the point of trying to lean on or sit on them at every opportunity. 
What are the signs of separation anxiety? 
Signs of separation anxiety will vary according to the individual dog but can include the 
following: 
• distress at the owner doing any activity that may indicate they are about to leave (i.e. 
picking up car keys, putting on shoes, etc) 
• vocalising (barking, whining, howling) 
• escaping or attempting to escape 
• destructive behaviour 
• house-soiling 
• pacing, panting, salivating 
• refusal to eat 
How do I know if my dog suffers from separation anxiety? 
Many of the signs of separation anxiety are not specific. Dogs may destroy toys and furniture because they gain enjoyment from doing so. A dog may escape from the yard because it is 
scared by a thunderstorm. An accident may occur in the house because a dog has not been 
fully house trained. 
What makes diagnosing separation anxiety difficult is that the signs only occur when people are 
absent. If you think that your dog may be suffering from this condition, it is always a good idea to 
set up a video camera or webcam and monitor what your dog is doing when you are not there. 
This is also a really good way of monitoring response to treatment. R u s s e t R u m o u r s | F e b r u a r y 2 0 1 2 | P a g e 7 
What causes separation anxiety? 
As with all behavioural problems, multiple factors contribute to the development of separation 
anxiety in a dog – namely genetics, environment and previous learning. 
Temperament is a heritable trait and some dogs are born with a tendency to be anxious. These 
dogs are at high risk of developing separation anxiety or other behavioural problems at some 
stage during their lives. 
A traumatic episode experienced when left alone may cause a dog to develop separation anxiety. What a dog considers ‘traumatic’ is variable but in a dog with an anxious personality could 
be something as simple as a severe thunderstorm. 
A change in circumstances can also trigger separation anxiety. Dogs that have become accustomed to the constant presence of people (particularly if this occurs when they are a puppy) 
may fail to adjust if later in life they are suddenly required to spend long periods on their own. 
Changes in environment, such as moving house, are frequently associated with the onset of 
separation anxiety. 
What should I do if my dog is suffering from separation anxiety? 
Treatment of separation anxiety focuses on building the dog’s confidence and independence. 
• Firstly, ensure that the dog is kept in a secure area as dogs suffering from this condition may 
try to escape when left alone and are at risk of injury while roaming. 
• Try gently encouraging the dog to spend time away from people by providing enjoyable activities in parts of the garden or house away from people. When left alone dogs should be 
given meaningful activities such as a bone to chew, toys to play with or a range of treatdispensing devices such as Kongs. 
• Training exercises that promote calm behaviour and reward the dog for being a distance 
from the owner are also worthwhile. Sending the dog to a mat from a distance or practicing 
stays are a good way of doing this. 
• Structuring interactions with the dogs in the household to stop attention-seeking behaviour is 
also important. This involves ignoring any approaches by the dog for attention and asking 
the dog for a simple, calm behaviour before any pat or cuddle. 
• Creating a location that your pet feels secure in can help some dogs. This may involve allowing your dog access to the inside of the house while you are out or providing a crate or 
other comfortable area for them to retreat to. 
• Desensitisation to leaving routines is a time-consuming process but is worthwhile in some 
dogs. 
• Punishment needs to be avoided wherever possible as it is only likely to result in the underlying anxiety, and hence the problem, becoming worse. Punishing dogs for destructive behaviour found on returning home is a classic example of what not to do. 
• Anti-anxiety medications and sedatives are also useful in the treatment of dogs with separation anxiety.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - great article - I ate the remote - ran away to a pub! when are you coming home? good chance of reuniting with you in the pub - LOL


----------

